# Solamnia says Hi!



## Solamnia (Feb 18, 2018)

Hail from the cold North of Finland! Great to be here in his awesome community My name is Mika Lumijärvi, I'm 35 and I run a symphonic metal band/project called Solamnia with a cinematic twist. I've been making music for about eight years now and most of it is metal. But recently I've also started to become more interested in pure cinematic soundtrack music and put together my own SoundCloud-page for that alone. The inspiration for me comes from epic Hollywood films and video games and nowadays it's so cool to be able to produce those kinds of epic "close to the real thing"-tracks with only samples. I'm constantly trying to improve my skills as a composer and it was a huge and supportive thing for me when I made it to the finals in the "Albion One"-trailer contest by Spitfire Audio about a month ago. I visit the "sample talk"-thread often as it provides so much useful information for me. I gradually try to encourage myself to actually post something myself and take part in the interesting conversations on different threads. Hope to meet and greet many of you on the forums!

Mika -Solamnia

Now I hope it's allowed to post links of my work here. Here's a couple:

1. A medley from one of my absolute favourite game soundtracks, The God of War 3 by Gerard Marino and Chris Velasco. I made it because I wanted to see if I could pull it off with samples alone and also because I love this huge orchestral music!


2. Some symphonic metal from Solamnia.


----------



## Jaap (Feb 18, 2018)

Ha nice stuff!! And welcome to VI Mika!


----------



## Solamnia (Feb 18, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Ha nice stuff!! And welcome to VI Mika!


Thank you very much! Glad to be here!


----------

